# Berried Crystal Red Shrimps



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I was looking in my crystal shrimp tank, and noticed 3 berried shrimps!
One of the females is grade c
Two of the females are grade b
I just realized its time for me to start kicking out the grade C to another tank.

Should I expect good survival rates in a shrimp only tank regarding crystal shrimps?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

When I bred low grades the first 3 batches I got about 40 out of each batch and then the survival rate of the babies decrease as the population increases. if everything is right you should get 30-40 per batch.

For my high grades I've been only getting about 15-25/ batch and everything in this tank is better than my previous tank. more filtration, better food, better lighting and bigger tank. The higher grades probably lack genetic variation and have too many mutations causing survival rate to be low.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Either way I'll be happy to move a colony in my new 33.
Just got some new S+ red wines in and some golden/white bees.

Cant wait to see what their babies will look like.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

S+ red wines? nice! how many of those did ou get? must have cost a fortune!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have about 3 of them I would say. I noticed the darker color after having them in the tank for a few days. They are not 100% red wine color. They do have a single band on their body behind the head. If I remember correctly red wine crystal red shrimps are 90%-100% red wine. Those I think go for around 200 a piece or so. 

I have to take photos during the next feeding to show you tex. If they breed I should have some stock of their genetics available in a few months. We could work out a sale or trade in febuary once I see how the shrimplets color out. If they look good I'll let you know.

The new stock is still only about 1/1.5 months old, so they should mature in november/december.

1st group is currently breeding.
2nd group will be breeding in 1-2 months
3rd group will be breeding in 2-3 months.

I have hopes to have my new 33 long shrimped out!


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see the photos too. 

I recently noticed some nearly all white CRS in a recent batch, once they get a bit larger I will get some photos of them to share too.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet. I currently have cherry shrimps too that are berried. I must have about 60 shrimplets currently in my tank. Another 100 are on the way. Hopefully I can find people that will want them on here or on craigslist. I may take the lfs route and see about doing some trades.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hopefully? I just sold about 90 RCS in the for sale forum. My problem actually was I had too much interest and not enough shrimp. I think you'll be fine. If you do go that route make sure you use breather bags and either insulate with wadded up newspaper around them or Styrofoam cut to fit around the bag and some newspaper nicely in a USPS square priority mail box. I haven't had one death like this in shipping.

You can get the breather bags here - http://www.kensfish.com/shippingsupplie.html.

Here is the box I get from USPS - https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...viewAll=N&rn=CategoriesDisplay&WT.ac=10000244. You can order them to be delivered, the Post Office rarely has this size in stock.

I was originally against mailing them out but selling locally is hit and miss and shipping is actually rather easy if you have the right supplies.

I guess I should make a how to ship shrimp post on my blog.


----------

